# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Scuba Diving

## Toban

Are there any dive masters in the Treasure Beach area with dive shop and equipment to take divers out by boat or shore dives.

----------


## TAH

No.

----------


## Toban

Thank you very much for your extensive knowledge!

----------


## Odinson

It looks like the nearest license operator is in Negril.  I bet you could convince one to float down there to meet you, maybe even faster than taking the road!

----------


## TAH

> Thank you very much for your extensive knowledge!


If you search around this forum, there was another recent post asking the same. I gave a pretty detailed reply in that one. Short story; the TB area (and most of the south coast) isn't really suited for diving/snorkeling. No commercial operators between Negril and Kingston that I'm aware of.

----------

